

Leeflets - A free, minimal content management system - techaddict009
https://leeflets.com/

======
contextual
Leeflets looks interesting and I'm attempting to install. In Wordpress, I know
to edit the wp-config file for login name and password, but I don't know what
file(s) to edit for leeflets.

Very little documentation available (which is understandable).

Sorry to bring my support question here, but I thought the answer might help
others who want to give Leeflets a try as well.

------
pbobak
Will we ever see a decent and beautiful CMS built on Node.js not PHP?

~~~
techaddict009
Did you check : [http://calip.so/](http://calip.so/) ?

